# using FreeBSD as a pppoed server



## doughy (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm trying to use a FreeBSD computer plugged into a linksys adsl router to connect to another FreeBSD computer plugged into the wan port of the same linksys router. I printed out the pppoed man page but it's not very comprehensive. I looked on the web as well but only found links on using pppoe as a client. Does anyone have any idea how to do this?


----------



## ecazamir (Apr 19, 2011)

A better solution for a PPPoE server built with FreeBSD is net/mpd5: http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/mpd


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2011)

The WAN port on an ADSL router isn't ethernet. It uses the same RJ-45 connector but it certainly isn't ethernet.


----------

